

100 Reasons You'll Be Speechless over Windows Vista (or is it?) - nreece
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/products/windowsvista/100reasons.mspx?wt_svl=10288VHa1&mg_id=10288VHb1

======
mattmaroon
I'm pretty speechless about that list, especially the fact that most of the
things on it are just as true for XP.

I like Vista more than most, but I'd hardly consider it breathtaking.

------
jmzachary
I've used Vista two or three times. Each time, it feels like my first computer
experience because it's so hard to get anything done efficiently. The
"enhanced user design" just gets in the way. It seems that MS just worked on
happy-to-glad UI issues.

------
mig
I have tried Vista on my friend's laptop. Its ultraaaaaa slow. It looks like
it was released a little too early.

------
dcurtis
I like how the links on the left don't work in Safari 3.

